# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Armes Légendaires] Parce que tout le monde peut avoir un arc poney (ou presque)

## Maderone

Alors voilà un topic réservé à l'élite ! A la crème de la crème ! Aux best ! Aux... 
Nan je déconne, c'est pour tous les fous qui pensent passer assez de temps à farm une arme (inatteignable, aux dires de certains) au skin de Ouf !

C'est peut être un topic qui va se retrouver souvent dans les limbes du forum, mais je trouvais intéressant d'en avoir au moins un. 
Donc si toi, oui toi qui te lance dans le légendaire, ou toi qui ne sait pas ce que ce qu'est un légendaire, tu te pose des questions à leur propos, eh bien pose les ici !
Ou au contraire si vous avez des astuces pour collecter certaines ressources plus facilement faites nous en part. 

Bon déjà pour les newbies, un légendaire qu'est-ce que c'est ? 
C'est une arme au skin unique (que vous ne pouvez retrouver nulle part ailleurs dans le jeu à part en faisant cette arme spécifique) qui demande un nombre très important de ressources et de po. 
Bawi, vous vous rappelez que dans GW2 la course au stuff n'existe pas ou très peu. Ici on court après l'apparence des armes. Même si le légendaire a des stats un tout petit peu plus meilleur qu'un exotique, ce n'est pas ce qui fera la différence dans un combat à stuff égal. 

De l'espadon qui reflète le ciel au marteau transformant l'armure de son propriétaire en mercure fondu en passant par l'arc long qui chante le printemps. Ca fait de la lumière, ça fait du bruit, c'est beau, c'est inutile, il nous le faut donc à tout prix. 

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Legendary Maintenant démerdez-vous les newbies  ::ninja:: . Je vous conseille d'aller chercher des vidéos sur youtube pour voir les effets des armes, qui n'apparaissent souvent pas sur des screens. 


Bon, venons en à ce qui intéresse ceux qui font une arme légendaire! On sait tous qu'un qu'elle demande énormément de ressources et je me suis dit qu'on pourrait peut être s'entre aider avec les canards afin de donner nos ressources inutiles à ceux qui en ont besoin (et surtout à moi en fait).

Depuis quelques jours je demande aux canards de me filer certaines ressources dont ils n'ont pas besoin, et même si ce n'est qu'un ou deux et bien ça avance plus vite que je n'aurais pu le faire moi même je pense.
Alors je vous propose en plus de discuter des légendaires et toussa toussa, de faire des annonces sur les ressources dont vous avez besoin. Je pense notamment aux deux premiers dons qui demandent des ressources différentes et que l'on peut facilement se donner entre nous. 
A voir pour les compos 400 si certains canards accepte d'en donner, mais vu le prix de vente ça m'étonnerait. 

Et puis tiens, je fais un sondage : Qui est entrain d'acquérir les ressources pour une légendaire, et laquelle ?

----------


## Korbeil

Sinon t'attends mon site, espèce de toi !

(moi je fais Bolt !)

----------


## Guitou

Pour l'instant j'engrange toutes les ressources.
Parce que si Bifrost à la classe pour mon elem, je verrais bien mon rôdeur avec dreamer.

C'est un rêve lointain, j'y pense pas vraiment je me contente de farmer les POs, les ressources, le karma et les skills points en espérant que le jour où je m'y intéresse j'ai une bonne surprise sur ce que j'ai déjà.

----------


## dragou

J'ai également bien commencé sur mon légendaire mais tout ne se fait pas en un jour et je me donne plutot une date limite pour l'avoir.

Actuellement j'ai atteint la moitié du karma nécessaire, les points de compétences ne seront pas un problème et pour les insignes, j'en fais régulièrement mais ce qui manquera certainement, ce sont les PO.

J'hésite encore entre Twilight (espadon black) et Juggernaut (hammer time!!!).

Niveau tips qui sont connu :
- faire son journalier et garder les fioles et utiliser avec les divers bonus
- Quand on a 5min a ne rien faire, aller dans le puzzle jump (puis ca fait des armes a gogo pour quand on RvR vraiment)
- Commencer par les trèfles mystiques avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit (excepté précurseur si low price)
- Faire un tableur excell ou bien utiliser ceci https://bravevesperia.com/extra/weaponcalculator.php vu que le site de dobel est pas prêt d'être fini

----------


## Korbeil

mon site est fonctionnel depuis ... 2min

JE VIENS DE LE FINIR, donc attendez que j'vous fasse une présentation de la mort, et j'vous balance ça  ::):

----------


## Narquois

> - Quand on a 5min a ne rien faire, aller dans le puzzle jump (puis ca fait des armes a gogo pour quand on RvR vraiment)


Rolf, je voulais boycotter ce post  ::(:  car je fais pas parti de l'élite Hype des gros mouleux qu'on looté du précurseur! /ModeRageuxInside  :;): 
Mais pourrais tu préciser à quoi tu fais référence? (Moi comprendre : les PZ des WvWvW mais je voudrais confirmation)

Pour ma part, il n'y a que les deux espadons que je trouve zuper zolis.  ::wub::

----------


## kino128

> Pour ma part, il n'y a que les deux espadons que je trouve zuper zolis.


Le marteau est quand même terrible !

----------


## Korbeil

Et l'épée ?  ::'(:

----------


## dragou

> Rolf, je voulais boycotter ce post  car je fais pas parti de l'élite Hype des gros mouleux qu'on looté du précurseur! /ModeRageuxInside 
> Mais pourrais tu préciser à quoi tu fais référence? (Moi comprendre : les PZ des WvWvW mais je voudrais confirmation)
> 
> Pour ma part, il n'y a que les deux espadons que je trouve zuper zolis.


Je parle effectivement des puzzles du McM vu que je fais référence aux insignes (il en faut 500) avant et que la je parle des armes de siège ^^

Certains vont ptet raler en disant que je prend la place d'un autre, mais vu que ca rentre instant, c'est que je ne gêne personne  :;):

----------


## Anita Spade

Dans le genre "pistolet à bouchon" (_sic Arkane_), le flingue légendaire est bien placé, et ressemble quand même à une grosse blague de développeur.
Quel être sensé, passerait des heures de jeu à accumuler des ressources, à suer sang et eau, à optimiser son loot pour finalement obtenir le fameux *Quip*? :^_^: 



Quant à moi, le Légendaire me parait tellement lointain que je ne me soucie pas de m'y intéresser plus que ça pour l'instant, à l'instar de Guitou, je me contente de jouer, accumuler du bazar, acheter des miniatures pour m'amuser, en me disant qu'un jour quand je m'y pencherai j'aurai déjà une solide base de départ.
Mais bon courage aux fougueux canards en quête de gloire.

Ceci dit, à une échelle plus raisonnable, je m'intéresse à ces fameuses armes exotiques pas particulièrement répandues, aux skins parfois très joli et bien plus accessibles, telles la Whisperblade  ::wub:: , la Infinite Light ou la Scie Rouillée.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est une blague le pistolet ?

...

J'le veux !!!  ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

Ce n'est pas une blague...enfin je crois.
Il te le faut en effet, avec tu pourras montrer aux plébéiens de l'Arche du Lion ce que c'est la pure classe.

----------


## Guitou

> Quel être sensé [...] ?





> J'le veux !!!


On cherche toujours. ^^

----------


## kierian

> Quel être sensé, passerait des heures de jeu à accumuler des ressources, à suer sang et eau, à optimiser son loot pour finalement obtenir le fameux *Quip*?


 :^_^:  Je le trouve bien dans l'esprit canard ce pistol !

Perso, je crois que je penserais aux légendaires une fois mes rerolls arrivés à terme, tranquillou, même si je matte de plus en plus les ressources que çà nécessite, et que je commence à réfléchir à comment m'y prendre.

----------


## Aldrasha

Bonjour, cherche précurseur bâton légendaire, neuf ou d'occasion.
Annoncez prix sur le fofo, merci.

----------


## Korbeil

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...ts-favoris-%21

 :B):

----------


## Ptit gras

Karma presque check pour moi.
Les PO ça avance doucement mais surement.
Précurseur niet.

Je me lance dans Bifrost personnellement  ::):

----------


## HristHelheim

Ce pistolet en WvW, ça fait perdre la tête  ::(:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je suis également lancé dans le marathon de la légendaire. Perso je ne me focalise pas à 100% dessus. Quand je drop des trucs qui sont utiles pour son obtention, je mets de côté (je pense que le Gift of Mastery sera mien d'ici la fin de l'année, ça dépendra de la bonne volonté des adversaires en 3W a bien vouloir me lâcher des badges), mais je prends mon temps. Je me suis fixé deux ans pour l'obtenir, ça devrait être jouable sans avoir à farmer particulièrement (je déteste ça).

Pour l'arme j'hésite encore entre Twilight et The Flameseeker Prophecies donc je commence par récupérer ce qui est commun à toutes les légendaires (je vous conseille d'en faire de même, ça vous évitera des déconvenues si vous changez d'avis en cours de route). Surtout qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'une grande chasse au trésor sera mise en place d'ici quelques mois pour obtenir les précurseurs, ce qui sera sans doute bien plus amusant pour les récupérer.

On peut aussi espérer la disparition du facteur aléatoire des trèfles sous peu, donc attendez également avant de vous les procurer.

----------


## Korbeil

> On peut aussi espérer la disparition du facteur aléatoire des trèfles sous peu, donc attendez également avant de vous les procurer.


D'où tu sais ça pour les trèfles ?  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais ça m'intéresse aussi  ::o:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Vous noterez le "espérer" dans ma phrase, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Mais lorsque, dernièrement, le problème des légendaires a été soulevé sur les forums officiels, les compos dépendant de l'aléatoire (précurseurs et trèfles) est clairement apparu comme LE gros soucis du système de légendaire. La plupart des gens étaient prêt à farmer deux fois plus en échange de la disparition de la chance (c'est également mon sentiment). La chasse au trésor est une première réponse, je doute qu'ils laissent l'obtention des trèfles dans cet état. Mais ce n'est que spéculation et lecture entre les lignes des réponses officielles, donc commencez pas à faire courir des rumeurs.

Par contre, vu qu'il y a une réelle possibilité que ça change, il vaut mieux garder les trèfles pour la fin, là aussi ça évitera la frustration si un changement est effectivement implanté.

----------


## Maderone

Hum...
C'est chiant maintenant. 
Parce que le fait de voir mon nombre de trèfle augmenter, ça permettait d'avancer psychologiquement, mais là, va falloir voir les items s'accumuler sans les utiliser  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas le bon plan d'attendre pour les trèfles, ça donne des mats T6...

----------


## Korbeil

> Vous noterez le "espérer" dans ma phrase, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Mais lorsque, dernièrement, le problème des légendaires a été soulevé sur les forums officiels, les compos dépendant de l'aléatoire (précurseurs et trèfles) est clairement apparu comme LE gros soucis du système de légendaire. La plupart des gens étaient prêt à farmer deux fois plus en échange de la disparition de la chance (c'est également mon sentiment). La chasse au trésor est une première réponse, je doute qu'ils laissent l'obtention des trèfles dans cet état. Mais ce n'est que spéculation et lecture entre les lignes des réponses officielles, donc commencez pas à faire courir des rumeurs.
> 
> Par contre, vu qu'il y a une réelle possibilité que ça change, il vaut mieux garder les trèfles pour la fin, là aussi ça évitera la frustration si un changement est effectivement implanté.


Je pense pas que ça se fasse, le craft des trègles permet d'avoir nombre d'items T6 :/

----------


## Shurin

Je pense que je farmerais un légendaire le jour où je dropperais un précurseur, sinon c'est bien trop long et contraignant.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> C'est pas le bon plan d'attendre pour les trèfles, ça donne des mats T6...


Heu, je vois pas ce que ça change à ce niveau là d'attendre  ::huh::

----------


## Ptit gras

Beh si tu farmes/achète tous tes mat T6 avant de faire les trèfles, tu te retrouves avec du surplus. Et potentiellement de l'argent perdu selon le marché. Vu la quantité de fric que ça demande, 1 pc est 1 pc pour ma part  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Ouais, vu comme ça... M'enfin y a quand même pas mal d'autres trucs à obtenir avant de se soucier des matériaux T6 (même si ça dépend où chacun en est dans sa quête à la légendaire). Et puis même s'il ajoutent une autre manière d'obtenir des trèfles, ils peuvent très bien laisser celle là active.

----------


## Maderone

Bon sinon je vous donne une astuce. Sachez que vous pouvez transformer toutes les ressources T5 qui ne vous servent pas en T6 grâce a des craft de forge mystique.

Matériaux T5 = Niveau 300.
Matériaux T6 = Niveau 400.
* = S'achète à Miyani, près de la forge mystique.

Pour les matériaux d'artisanat courants :
- 5 Pierre philosophales. *
- 250 matériaux T5.
- 1 matériaux T6.
- 1 bouteille de vin élonien. *

Pour les matériaux exquis :
- 5 Pierre philosophales. *
- 50 matériaux T5.
- 1 matériaux T6.
- 5 tas de poussière cristalline. 

Sachez que vous n'obtiendrez pas 50 T6 mais un nombre aléatoire entre je sais pas quoi et je sais pas quoi.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je vise clairement Bifrost.
Maintenant quand on voit la liste d'ingrédients, j'ai même l'impression que 600 po ne suffiront pas :

1, Précurseur Légendaire : La Légende. 185 po. check.
2, Le don de Bifrost :
-100  pierres de rune des glaces. 100 po environ, à acheter après Jormag.
-"1 Superior Sigil of Nullification" aucune idée de où ça se trouve. Disons, l'HV.
3, Le don d'énergie :
-250  Pile of Crystalline Dusts
-250  Pile of Incandescent Dusts
-250  Pile of Luminous Dusts
-250  Pile of Radiant Dusts (en gros, 250 piles de poussières de chaque)
4, Le don de couleur : 'parce qu'on fait pas des arc en ciel avec rien)
-250  potions non identifiées (j'arrête tout de suite de les ouvrir)
-250  Pile of Crystalline Dusts (encore des poussières >>)
-100  orbes d'opales (c'est pas un truc de bijoutier ça ?)
5, Le don de Zhaitan
-500  tokens de Zhaitan (soit environ 8 runs d'Arah, c'est 120 tokens par runs, je ne sais vraiment plus compter ...)
6, Le don de chance
-77 trèfles mystiques
1 obtenu avec 1 chance sur 3 : 1 cristal d'obsidienne (2100 points de karma ou 15 fractal coins) + 1 pièce mystique + 1 globe d'ectoplasme + 6 pierres philosophales (10 obtenues pour 1 point de compétences)
10 obtenus avec x chances sur x : 10 cristaux d'obsidienne (21000 points de karma ou 150 fractal coins) + 10 pièces mystiques + 10 globes d'ectoplasme + 10 cristaux (6 point de compétences)
-250 globes d'ectoplasmes
7, Le don de magie
-250  Vial of Powerful Blood
-250  Powerful Venom Sacs
-250  Elaborate Totems
-250  Pile of Crystalline Dust 
8, Le don de courage (?)
-250  Vicious Fangs
-250  Armored Scales
-250  Vicious Claws
-250  Ancient Bones
(soit 250 de chaque type de ressources 400, et 750 piles de cristal en tout ...)
9, Le don de Maitre
-1 cristal de sang (200 points de compétences)
-250 cristaux d'obsidienne (500000 karma ou 3750 fractal tokens)
-Le don d'exploration (finir la carte à 100%)
-Le don de bataille (tuer 500 ennemis en W3 pour obtenir 500 badge d'honneur)

Bon ben cette recette est une mauvaise nouvelle pour moi.
Je savais qu'il fallait plein d'ingrédients, mais j'étais partie sur une base de 250 points de compétences et 500k karma, or c'est bien, bien plus que cela qu'il me faudra. Explorer toute la carte. Farmer du W3 alors que je ne suis pas douée pour ça. Faire 8 (merci Ptit) runs à Arah alors que personne à CPC n'en fera autant. C'est pas 6 mois qu'il va me falloir. C'est 7 ans, sur et certain ...

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est plutot 8 runs de Arah pour 500 tokens. Pas 100  ::P: 
Et il m'en reste encore 4 à faire  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je pense clairement qu'on devrait tout de suite mettre en place des partenariat entre canards.
Je vais avoir besoin d'aide pour Arah et surement pour certains points de la carte (je ne parle même pas du W3) mais je vais aussi looter du matériel dont je n'aurai rien à faire et qui pourrait intéresser d'autres personnes ...

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais Lee Tchii ! T'inquiète pas tant que ça va. C'est sûr que si tu les emboite à la suite, ça fait flipper. 
Mais ça monte tout seul. Le seul truc qui prendra du temps, c'est les po à farm pour le précurseur par exemple ou les icy runestone. 
Le seul truc extrêmement chiant, c'est la complétion à 100% de map RvR  :tired: ... Je me demande quel est le sale con de dev qui a pu penser que c'était une bonne idée.


Si je résume mon légendaire, j'ai déjà payé 140 po environ.
Si je ne compte pas les ressources que je peux farm j'arrive à 250 po brut. Et si je devais tout acheter sans farm une fois, j'en aurais pour : 600 po encore.

Ouais ouais c'est idyllique de penser tout pouvoir farm, mais dans ma tête, c'est tranquille... Je l'aurais peut être avant la fin de l'année, ça me semble un peu chaud vu que j'aurais mes partiels. On verra bien si j'ai juste. 

Et donc je lance un appel au don  ::):  !
Je recherche des orbes de Chrysocolles et d'opale, ainsi que des pièces mystiques. Je vais déjà terminer la statue de licorne avant de me lancer à la recherche des compos 400 qui coutent une blinde.

----------


## Alchimist

Je suis en train d'économiser pour faire la Sunrise, et parallèlement je rassemble des ressources pour craft The Anomaly; ce qui n'est pas trop dur si, comme moi, vous croulez sous les points de compétence (exploration + craft = beaucoup de point de compétence). J'estime que j'aurai une légendaire d'ici fin février/mi-mars, si je ne me force pas trop.




> Le seul truc extrêmement chiant, c'est la complétion à 100% de map RvR ... Je me demande quel est le sale con de dev qui a pu penser que c'était une bonne idée.


Je te retrouve un tableau des scores RvR qui remonte à deux mois  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

> Je te retrouve un tableau des scores RvR qui remonte à deux mois


Je vois pas le rapport... Les gens qui ont commencé le jeu y'a 3 semaines ils font comment? Les gens qui ne sont pas sur un serveur qui peut avoir des tick à 610 points la nuit ils font comment ? En plus j'ai complété la map avec mon gardien, pas mon voleur. Donc je vais pas tout recommencer juste pour une put** de map. Enfin bref, dev de con !  :^_^:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bon sinon je vous donne une astuce. Sachez que vous pouvez transformer toutes les ressources T5 qui ne vous servent pas en T6 grâce a des craft de forge mystique.


Ca fonctionne avec les matériaux transformés (lingots ou rouleaux) ou seulement les matériaux bruts ?

----------


## Korbeil

> ...


Sinon au lieu de faire cette affreuse liste mon site il te fait tout  ::|:

----------


## Myron

> Ca fonctionne avec les matériaux transformés (lingots ou rouleaux) ou seulement les matériaux bruts ?


Ça fonctionne avec les matériaux transformés ce qui est nettement plus intéressant vu que divise par deux le coût en poussières.
Testé et approuvé avec de la soie ce soir même.

----------


## Maderone

Hum ça je savais pas.
Sauf qu'il vaut mieux les faire avec des bruts. Pourquoi ? Parce que le résultat est aléatoire. Vous pouvez tomber sur 8 ressources T6 ou 50... 
Alors si tu prends des lingots de mithril et que tu tombe sur 8 lingot d'orichalque... ça te fous un peu 500 mithril dans le fion. Donc bon, autant utiliser 10 pa de poussières en plus et avoir plus de chance de tomber sur un bon gout.

----------


## dragou

Concernant les légendaires, vous pouvez utiliser ceci https://bravevesperia.com/extra/weaponcalculator.php
et ceci http://www.gw2-craft.com

Chacun a ses avantages et inconvénient (le bravevesperia a tout de même l'atout de montrer le coût total)

Maintenant soyons clair sur le sujet actuel :
- Les matériaux T6 coûtent cher, ce n'est pas le moment des les acheter
- Les trèfles sont sujets a modification ultérieure, ne commencez PAS par ca
- les T6 on en récolte un peu chaque jour, donc c'est idiot de tout acheter d'un coup (sauf si le prix est extrêmement bas genre les os ancien avant)
- Les trèfles donnent des T6, faites donc les trèfles AVANT de récolter les T6
- Chaque légendaire a ses matériaux spécifiques, focalisez vous dessus en premier si vous voyez que le prix est acceptable (onyx lodestone varie entre 1po et 1po50, ce qui fait un bon gros montant de différence vu qu'il en faut 100 => vous êtes nombreux sur le bifrost, essayez donc de convaincre des gens de vous garder les teintures non id et de leur racheter le jour ou le prix sera un peu plus correct)
- Faites une deadline :
Ceci vous permet de regarder ce que vous devez faire chaque jour en se focalisant sur : le karma, les points de compétence, les insignes McM, les pièces mystique
(ainsi vous voyez sur quoi vous devez mettre l'accent car dites vous qu'en partant de rien et en ne faisant que 5insigne/j, vous mettrez 100j a tous les avoir)

- Faites du trading interne : Regardez les objets dont vous avez besoin, ceux qui sont nécessaire a d'autre et faites vous des échanges sans passer par l'HV, vous économisez 15% sur l'objet (par exemple je garde mes teintures non id que je passerai une fois que mon stack aura bien augmenté)

----------


## kierian

Perso c'est décidé, je commence à m'y mettre dès demain, tranquillou, à mon rythme.
J'envisage en parallèle de me choper un 4ième onglet de banque pour y déposer uniquement les matériaux nécessaire aux légendaires, histoire de ne pas les mélanger avec le reste et de taper dedans involontairement comme un con au fil du temps. :codevi:




> (le bravevesperia a tout de même* l'atout* de montrer le coût total)


Ca, çà doit vraiment dépendre des gens car pour moi par ex, c'est clairement un inconvénient, trop décourageant. Par contre, pour ceux qui voit l'avancée de leur légendaire en terme de po, c'est effectivement pratique.

Pour ma part, je vais exclusivement utiliser gw2-craft, qui prend le parti de voir l'avancée de la légendaire en terme de ressources, beaucoup moins flippant je trouve.
Je me connecte, je fixe un objectif pour la journée, et à la fin je sauvegarde ce que j'ai fais. Clair que çà va prendre du temps, genre un an (pour çà que je trouve l'idée de sauvegarder l'avancée si intéressante), mais çà se fera pépère en parallèle du jeu.  ::):  




> Faites du trading interne : Regardez les objets dont vous avez besoin, ceux qui sont nécessaire a d'autre et faites vous des échanges sans passer par l'HV, vous économisez 15% sur l'objet (par exemple je garde mes teintures non id que je passerai une fois que mon stack aura bien augmenté)


Bonne idée çà ! On pourrait même regarder si des sessions de farm dédiés à certains type de matériaux ne peuvent pas être envisagés en groupe. (sous réserve que cela soit plus intéressant en terme de temps que farmer les po par ex)

----------


## Myron

> Hum ça je savais pas.
> Sauf qu'il vaut mieux les faire avec des bruts. Pourquoi ? Parce que le résultat est aléatoire. Vous pouvez tomber sur 8 ressources T6 ou 50... 
> Alors si tu prends des lingots de mithril et que tu tombe sur 8 lingot d'orichalque... ça te fous un peu 500 mithril dans le fion. Donc bon, autant utiliser 10 pa de poussières en plus et avoir plus de chance de tomber sur un bon gout.


Ça dépend avec quoi tu le fait. Hier j'ai fait ça avec de la soie :

Déchet de soie acheté 11pc transformé en rouleau par mes soins (2pc de benef*250) et 5 poussières valaient 30pa au total donc 85Pa et un rouleau de tulle.
J'ai fait jackpot 2 fois avec 38 et  rouleaux qui me sont donc revenus à 1or 70pa au lieux de 5or 43pa.
Bref c'est rentable à partir de 12 rouleau par essai.

----------


## Wid

Pour ma part, je récolte les compos pour Twilight depuis une dizaine de jours et il me manque :
- Précurseur
- Recette du Don de Métal (10po)
- 230 Cuirs raffinés 400
- 98 Magnétites d'Onyx (1po-1po50/u)
- 100 Pierres de Runes Gelées (1po/u)
- 1 Cachet de sang supérieur (1po10)
- 43 Trèfles mystiques
- 250 ectos
- 159 Insignes RvR
- 40 Fragments d'obsidienne
- Une chiée de compos "bout de mob" 400

----------


## joban

Ouai il te manque 600 po quoi §§§§

----------


## Maderone

Et voilà, don d'exploration et d'épine récupéré hier ! Ça avance ! Maintenant le plus dur à avoir...
Je suis toujours en quête d'orbe d'opale et de chrysocolle ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Bon voilà, j'ai ma statue de licorne ! 
Il ne me manque plus "grand chose". La plus grande partie étant des compo T6 hors de prix. 

Une petite astuce qui marche avec avec le sang puissant, car je n'ai pas testé avec les autres ressources encore :
- 5 pierre philosophales
- 1 flacon de sang puissant
- 50 flacon de sang fort
- 5 poussières cristallines 

Vous pouvez chopper grâce à ça entre 5 et 10 sang puissant. Et a moins que vous ne tombiez sur 5, le craft est toujours plus rentable que l'achat immédiat. J'ai pu économiser 1po50 en craftant 17 sang puissant plutôt que de les acheter.

----------


## dragou

> Bon voilà, j'ai ma statue de licorne ! 
> Il ne me manque plus "grand chose". La plus grande partie étant des compo T6 hors de prix. 
> 
> Une petite astuce qui marche avec avec le sang puissant, car je n'ai pas testé avec les autres ressources encore :
> - 5 pierre philosophales
> - 1 flacon de sang puissant
> - 50 flacon de sang fort
> - 5 poussières cristallines 
> 
> Vous pouvez chopper grâce à ça entre 5 et 10 sang puissant. Et a moins que vous ne tombiez sur 5, le craft est toujours plus rentable que l'achat immédiat. J'ai pu économiser 1po50 en craftant 17 sang puissant plutôt que de les acheter.


Pas d'accord, tu perds de l'argent en faisant ça, je m'explique sur base du doc de panda (ou aussi appelé la daube) 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VE&pli=1#gid=1
Tu y vois que tu as un profit négatif par skill point utilisé. Certes ca te permet de ne pas acheter le T6, mais tu use ton skill point pour rien
Si tu revend ton sang T5 et que tu fais les onyx core, tu en retirera bien + d'argent ce qui te fera donc tes T6 + PA (voir PO)
De plus les T6 sont assez aléatoire, tandis que pour les core etc, c'est fixe donc la plus value est certaine.

Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais autant avoir des regards différents pour économiser le plus possible ^^.
(tu as fait tes trèfles?)

----------


## meiKo

> Et voilà, don d'exploration et d'épine récupéré hier ! Ça avance ! Maintenant le plus dur à avoir...
> Je suis toujours en quête d'orbe d'opale et de chrysocolle ! Merci


Les elementaires en donnent. Je ne sais plus qui donne quoi mais ils y sont tous au détroit de Malchor au niveau de la cathédrale de la lueur éternelle.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Bon voilà, j'ai ma statue de licorne ! 
> Il ne me manque plus "grand chose". La plus grande partie étant des compo T6 hors de prix. 
> 
> Une petite astuce qui marche avec avec le sang puissant, car je n'ai pas testé avec les autres ressources encore :
> - 5 pierre philosophales
> - 1 flacon de sang puissant
> - 50 flacon de sang fort
> - 5 poussières cristallines 
> 
> Vous pouvez chopper grâce à ça entre 5 et 10 sang puissant. Et a moins que vous ne tombiez sur 5, le craft est toujours plus rentable que l'achat immédiat. J'ai pu économiser 1po50 en craftant 17 sang puissant plutôt que de les acheter.


T'as les 100 cailloux à 1 po/u ?  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> T'as les 100 cailloux à 1 po/u ?


(non, il les as pas encore)

----------


## Narquois

Euh, c'est moi ou c'est tout cassé le site?

Le dashboard ne s'affiche plus chez moi.

Petite question :
Les Gifts of machin issus des crafts sont-ils liés (ou est il possible de capitaliser sur l'artisant qui a le patron et permettre de ne pas avoir les deux artisanats obligatoires)?

----------


## Korbeil

> Euh, c'est moi ou c'est tout cassé le site?
> 
> Le dashboard ne s'affiche plus chez moi.
> 
> Petite question :
> Les Gifts of machin issus des crafts sont-ils liés (ou est il possible de capitaliser sur l'artisant qui a le patron et permettre de ne pas avoir les deux artisanats obligatoires)?


Tu dois plus être connecté, retourne sur la homepage (http://www.gw2-craft.com).
Bug connu, je l'ai réglé chez moi mais pas encore en ligne :/

---------- Post added at 09h45 ---------- Previous post was at 09h23 ----------

Après tests là, c'est pire que ce que je pensais ... je regarde ça !

---------- Post added at 09h47 ---------- Previous post was at 09h45 ----------

Rectification, la faute est chez gw2spidy  ::P: 
Faut que je voye comment arranger ça pour pas que ça ralentisse tant que ça mon site ...

----------


## Myron

Bon bah perso aucune arme légendaire ne me parle alors j'ai décidé de faire un petit jeu :
Monter les ressources communes aux légendaires actuelles de manière pépère et voir si j'irais plus vite pour faire ça qu'Anette à me pondre un bâton légendaire qui as de la geule sur un nécro.

Les paris sont ouverts  ::P: 

- Don d'exploration : Check.

----------


## Maderone

> Pas d'accord, tu perds de l'argent en faisant ça, je m'explique sur base du doc de panda (ou aussi appelé la daube) 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VE&pli=1#gid=1
> Tu y vois que tu as un profit négatif par skill point utilisé. Certes ca te permet de ne pas acheter le T6, mais tu use ton skill point pour rien
> Si tu revend ton sang T5 et que tu fais les onyx core, tu en retirera bien + d'argent ce qui te fera donc tes T6 + PA (voir PO)
> De plus les T6 sont assez aléatoire, tandis que pour les core etc, c'est fixe donc la plus value est certaine.
> 
> Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais autant avoir des regards différents pour économiser le plus possible ^^.
> (tu as fait tes trèfles?)


Ouais je connais le document de panda, mais explique moi parce que je n'ai pas compris cette histoire de skill point. Comment on peut être rentable ou non sur quelque chose qui n'a pas de valeur économique en fait ?
Donc j'ai calculé, pour une magnétite c'est 0,6 point de compétence, et pour le sang 0,5 par craft.
Sauf que tu utilise 0,6 point pour gagner 10 pa (à l'heure actuelle). J'ai du le faire 4 ou 5 fois pour avoir 17 sang. Si j'utilise ta technique, j'y gagne 50 pa, par rapport aux SP, vu que c'est quasiment le même prix. Alors que j'ai gagné 1po50 avec ma technique ?
Bon après je peux me tromper, mais explique moi  ::P: 

Et non je n'ai pas encore les icy runestones, mais je les garde pour la fin. Comme c'est un prix fixe, ça me servira de compte à rebours en quelque sorte. Je n'ai pas non plus tous les trèfles, mais je considère que ça viendra avec le farm de ressources. ça monte tout seul en gros, comme le karma. Le temps d'avoir mes compos 400 je les aurais tranquille.

EDIT : rectification, je croyais qu'on pouvait en craft de 5 à 10, mais je viens d'en craft 12.

----------


## Maximelene

Désolé Korbeil, mais je vais te "faire de la concurrence" : j'ai trouvé ce superbe site posté sur Reddit, pour suivre l'évolution de votre légendaire.

----------


## dragou

> Désolé Korbeil, mais je vais te "faire de la concurrence" : j'ai trouvé ce superbe site posté sur Reddit, pour suivre l'évolution de votre légendaire.


J'aime et j'aime pas

C'est beau, c'est cool c'est bien foutu, mais c'est inextacte

Il prend les trèfles avec 100% de chance donc tout le légendaire est faussé.


Sinon maderone, tu as bien compris le principe mais la le doc google foire donc je saurai trop rien dire de plus. Mais de ce qui était mis, c'était pas rentable.
De toute, ca evolue sans cesse ^^

----------


## Maderone

Bah maximum avec ce document j'ai pu voir une rentabilité de 20 pa par craft, sur le papier. 
Car le document n'est pas à 100% précis. La plus part du temps les compo sont plus chers qu'annoncé. Et même si c'est de 5 pa plus cher, ça réduit considérablement ce qu'on y gagne à la fin, car il faut également ajuster le prix de vente, tout en prenant compte de la comission du lion noir. Ça aussi sous réserve d'avoir déjà les éléments tel que la poussière cristalline, qui elle aussi coute 5 pa. 

Donc bon, à partir de là ^^

----------


## kierian

> Désolé Korbeil, mais je vais te "faire de la concurrence" : j'ai trouvé ce superbe site posté sur Reddit, pour suivre l'évolution de votre légendaire.


Login Facebook  :tired: 
Autant faire un log/pass spécifique à ce type de sites ne me gène pas, autant filer accès à mes infos de base FB, çà n'arrivera pas. Dommage, j'aurais bien jeter un oeil.

----------


## Korbeil

> Désolé Korbeil, mais je vais te "faire de la concurrence" : j'ai trouvé ce superbe site posté sur Reddit, pour suivre l'évolution de votre légendaire.


Je le trouve nul pour ma part ...

----------


## Maderone

Pour ma part je préfère largement ça. 
Y'a pas une montagne de sous onglets. Fin ça me correspond mieux, parce que je connais toutes mes compos par coeur. Par contre je l'utiliserai pas car y'a clairement des erreurs par ci par là et que c'est pas représentatif par rapport au cout des objets.

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour ma part je préfère largement ça. 
> Y'a pas une montagne de sous onglets. Fin ça me correspond mieux, parce que je connais toutes mes compos par coeur. Par contre je l'utiliserai pas car y'a clairement des erreurs par ci par là et que c'est pas représentatif par rapport au cout des objets.


Pour les sous onglets, il y en a autant, sauf que lui les cache par défaut, ce que je ne fais pas.
(mais ça va venir, mais pas vraiment prioritaire ..., si tu veux voir, le nouveau rendu ça donne ça: http://i.imgur.com/l7joJ.png)

Sinon rien que le coup des trèfles sur ce site m'a fait rire, c'est vraiment trop aléatoire pour y mettre une valeur fixe !

----------


## Maderone

Ah là, ton site commence à me plaire

----------


## dragou

> Pour les sous onglets, il y en a autant, sauf que lui les cache par défaut, ce que je ne fais pas.
> (mais ça va venir, mais pas vraiment prioritaire ..., si tu veux voir, le nouveau rendu ça donne ça: http://i.imgur.com/l7joJ.png)
> 
> Sinon rien que le coup des trèfles sur ce site m'a fait rire, c'est vraiment trop aléatoire pour y mettre une valeur fixe !


La valeur de 1/3 est pourtant celle qui revient le plus souvent et donc selon moi, c'est celle à prendre par défaut ^^

Maintenant le choix de ne laisser que le trèfle n'est pas plus mauvaise à condition que la personne sache qu'elle n'aura pas le trèfle systématiquement.

----------


## Korbeil

> La valeur de 1/3 est pourtant celle qui revient le plus souvent et donc selon moi, c'est celle à prendre par défaut ^^
> 
> Maintenant le choix de ne laisser que le trèfle n'est pas plus mauvaise à condition que la personne sache qu'elle n'aura pas le trèfle systématiquement.


Il avait mis une valeur de 1/1 avant  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Il avait mis une valeur de 1/1 avant


Si tu lis les postes précédent, je le dis clairement Oo

Je répondais au fait que mettre une valeur aux trèfles ça te fait rire car c'est selon toi trop aléatoire

----------


## olih

[hs]Spéciale dédicace pour Malderone, Lee Tchii et certains canards anonymes  ::ninja::  [/hs]

----------


## Tynril

J'en profite pour faire un coming-out et rejoindre Lee Tchii et Made.  :Cigare: 

Sinon, dans le sujet, j'aimerais bien faire un Légendaire un jour, mais je suis pas du tout décidé sur lequel. En Envoûteur, je trouve le choix d'arme pas évident. Des Envoûteurs qui visent le Légendaire parmi vous ?

----------


## Korbeil

BOOOOOOOLT

(j'vois pas c'que tu peut faire d'autre :x)

----------


## Tynril

Le problème de Bolt c'est le son d'électricité qui est insupportable après environ 12 secondes d'écoute. Mais j'imagine que ça sera corrigé bien avant que j'aie ce qu'il faut.

Je joue pas mal à l'espadon aussi, mais Twilight/Dawn sont un peu trop mainstream.  ::P:  Les bâtons sont assez moches, et Meteorlogicus (sceptre) est un peu tout pourri (et n'a je trouve aucun rapport avec le mesmer). Donc c'est vrai que ça se limite un peu à Bolt. Ou à un offhand. Non je déconne, personne ne mets de Légendaire en off-hand.

----------


## kierian

> BOOOOOOOLT
> 
> (j'vois pas c'que tu peut faire d'autre :x)


Rien que pour le son, j'éviterai perso.

edit : grilled

----------


## olih

> Le problème de Bolt c'est le son d'électricité qui est insupportable après environ 12 secondes d'écoute. Mais j'imagine que ça sera corrigé bien avant que j'aie ce qu'il faut.
> 
> Je joue pas mal à l'espadon aussi, mais Twilight/Dawn sont un peu trop mainstream.  Les bâtons sont assez moches, et Meteorlogicus (sceptre) est un peu tout pourri (et n'a je trouve aucun rapport avec le mesmer). Donc c'est vrai que ça se limite un peu à Bolt. Ou à un offhand. Non je déconne, personne ne mets de Légendaire en off-hand.


De toute manière tu fais double épée légendaire  :Cigare: .

----------


## Korbeil

Déjà que Bolt seule à un effet juste énorme, alors 2 Bolt !!  ::o: 
J'attends de voir :3

----------


## Tynril

Oui, d'ailleurs c'est marrant, sur je sais plus quel site de Légendaires (pas celui de Panda, un concurrent de qualité moindre), il y a une estimation du coût, et pour Eternity, c'est genre quelques pièces d'argent vu qu'il compte que le coût des poussières, et pas le coût de Twilight+Dawn.

Pour le coup, Eternity c'est un peu dommage vu qu'en fait, on peut même pas trop frimer avec (alors qu'il y a bien de quoi), vu qu'on peut la confondre avec Twilight ou Dawn.  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

> [hs]Spéciale dédicace pour Malderone, Lee Tchii et certains canards anonymes  [/hs]


Dommage que je n'y joue pas  ::P: , surtout que c'est un jeu cher à cpc y parait. 
Tank rose et jaune, c'est la grand classe !




> J'en profite pour faire un coming-out et rejoindre Lee Tchii et Made. 
> 
> Sinon, dans le sujet, j'aimerais bien faire un Légendaire un jour, mais je suis pas du tout décidé sur lequel. En Envoûteur, je trouve le choix d'arme pas évident. Des Envoûteurs qui visent le Légendaire parmi vous ?


Haha ! Copain ! <3

Sinon en envouteur c'est vrai que c'est pas top pour les légendaires, si en plus tu ne veux pas d'espadon. C'est même pas sûr que ça soit un bon choix, vu que t'as pas de tourbilol ou autre qui fasse bien bouger l'espadon pour créer les effets. 
Comme alternative sinon je te propose un build 2 épée dentrouille. Si t'es sylvari, c'est la grande classe.

----------


## Myron

Imagine pour le nécro. Choix d'arme limité et tout ce qui est possible est super moche ou arc en ciel.

----------


## Ptit gras

Fini le Gift of mastery  ::): 
Le reste ça avance doucement : j'ai bientôt les PO suffisants pour tout ce qui est fixe en prix (les cailloux et les dons).

----------


## dragou

> Fini le Gift of mastery 
> Le reste ça avance doucement : j'ai bientôt les PO suffisants pour tout ce qui est fixe en prix (les cailloux et les dons).


Une bonne avancée ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est le plus simple à faire avec le karma en même temps.
Quand il faut commencer à s'attaquer aux trèfles, au dons de T6, et autres stacks d'ectos je suis plus là  ::P:

----------


## silence

'Tain cela me rend tout triste que de voir des canards avancer alors que j'en suis toujours à craindre de faire le premier pas. 

Je crois que je vais commencer à farmer doucement tout ce qui est commun et que je me déciderais plus tard sur le choix, si jamais j'en arrive là un jour. Quip, Dreamer, Bolt j'avoue que mon cœur balance.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Quip

----------


## Korbeil

Bolt/Torche en première arme et ...

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mjolnir
en seconde main *_*

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai hésité à poser cette question ici de peur de "pourrir" le sujet, mais je me vois mal en créer un autre. Je tiens aussi à préciser que cette question n'est pas du troll, ne vise pas à vexer qui que ce soit, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, c'est une vraie question.

*Pourquoi une légendaire ?*

J'aimerais vraiment savoir pourquoi vous êtes autant motivés par une arme légendaire. Il y a dans Guild Wars 2 un paquet de skins "uniques", pouvant être créés à la Forge Mystique notamment, au coût plus ou moins élevé. Pourtant je ne vois personne dire "mon objectif c'est Volcanus", ou "mon objectif c'est Aether". Par contre je vois des dizaines (voire des centaines, voire des milliers) de personnes cherchant à récupérer les légendaires.

Ça pourrait être pour leur *rareté*, mais ça ne tient pas debout. Ces dernières semaines j'ai croisé plus de Dreamer que d'Arachnophobia, pourtant personne n'en a rien à foutre de ce dernier. La majorité des armes de la Forge Mystique sont plus rares, et dans quelques mois tout le monde se trimbalera sa légendaire, qui sera devenue tristement commune.

Est-ce pour *le skin* ? Là non plus je n'y crois pas, il y a un paquet d'armes avec des skins superbes, et des coûts bien moins élevés, et tout le monde s'en fout.

Est-ce pour *se la péter* ? Ça ne tient pas non plus, puisque bientôt tout ceux en voulant une l'auront, et y'en aura trop pour que ça puisse être une fierté.

Est-ce pour *avoir un objectif* ? Si oui, pourquoi celui là ? Pourquoi l'objectif de tant de gens se focalise sur 20 armes parmi toutes celles du jeu ? Pourquoi pas une autre ?

Mon impression avec les légendaires, c'est que c'est un objectif artificiel, guidé. Ces armes n'attirent pas parce qu'elles sont chères, rares ou belles. Elles n'attirent que parce que Arena Net a dit "on met ces 20 armes à part des autres, on leur donne un grade particulier". Et c'est ce grade, ce titre de "légendaire" particulièrement artificiel (et c'est voulu ainsi) qui attire les joueurs comme des mouches.

Après tout, on entend plus souvent les joueurs dire "je vais me faire un légendaire", plutôt que de dire "je vais me faire Le Rêveur". Parce que l'objectif à atteindre pour les joueurs n'est aps d'avoir l'arme en question : c'est d'avoir un légendaire. C'est un "milestone" à atteindre, pour pouvoir dire "je l'ai".

J'aimerais donc bien savoir, parmi les gens qui farment leur légendaire : pourquoi ? Pourquoi The Dreamer et pas Aether ? Pourquoi Sunrise et pas Volcanus ?

Et si ces armes n'étaient que des exotiques parmi d'autres, si le principe de "légendaires" n'existait pas, est-ce que vous seriez en train de courir après ?

Et enfin, est-ce que vous n'avez pas l'impression de courir après un objectif artificiel comme s'il s'agissait d'une carotte ?

----------


## Beenasse

(Maximelene, aurais-tu un site de référence avec les armes de la forge dont tu parles (avec skin  ::o:  si possible) ?  Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que des armes du type : Claymore Mystic, etc...)

----------


## Korbeil

Perso moi je fais Bolt et Mjolnir juste pour les kikoo effets d'éclairs  ::wub::

----------


## Myron

Je pense justement que ces armes au look super sympa sont moins faciles à découvrir et donc à envisager comme un objectif futur. Alors que la légendaire maintenant c'est plus une question de temps que de recherche.

Et pour colorer le badge en forme de coffre à l’écran de sélection des persos comme un grand maniaque. ^^

----------


## Korbeil

> (Maximelene, aurais-tu un site de référence avec les armes de la forge dont tu parles (avec skin  si possible) ?  Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que des armes du type : Claymore Mystic, etc...)


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Myst...ge/Other_Items
ici ^

----------


## Maximelene

> (Maximelene, aurais-tu un site de référence avec les armes de la forge dont tu parles (avec skin  si possible) ?  Je pensais qu'il n'y avait que des armes du type : Claymore Mystic, etc...)


http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Myst...ge/Other_Items  :;): 

---------- Post added at 14h44 ---------- Previous post was at 14h43 ----------




> Je pense justement que ces armes au look super sympa sont moins faciles à découvrir et donc à envisager comme un objectif futur.


Comment ça "moins faciles à découvrir" ? Les recettes sont déjà connues.

----------


## Beenasse

Merci !

----------


## Myron

> Comment ça "moins faciles à découvrir" ? Les recettes sont déjà connues.


Disons qu'il y'a moins de tapage autour que les légendaires. Du moins je trouve.
Enfin perso coté bâton rien ne me plait d'un coté comme de l'autre alors bon...  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Personnellement les 2 skins de bâton qui m'attiraient dès le début étaient la faux (skin halloween), et le bifrost. La faux ça me tiendrait une semaine "intensive" de PvE vu son prix. Le légendaire ça me fera courrir un moment.
Ce qui est très classe avec le bifrost c'est que c'est pas du tout le style polypocket de l'arc court. L'arc en ciel est putain de bien réalisé et les couleurs sont ultra réalistes. Ce mouvement qui mélange les tons de temps à autre est parfait, ayant moi même réalisé "quelques" dispersions de la lumière blanche pouvant confirmer  ::lol:: 

J'ai une autre question cela dit. Anet a, il me semble, annoncé qu'il y aura de la progression de niveaux avec les extensions, que le 80 ne sera pas le max de GW2. Je sais pas trop ou j'ai vu ça mais peut être que Arkane l'a déjà épinglé dans le topic Devtracker.
Du coup, est-ce que je passe 1 an à récolter tout le bouzin pour mon légendaire pour me faire ridiculiser en stats 2 mois après son acquisition ?

----------


## Maximelene

En même temps, si tu vises le légendaire c'est pour son skin, pas pour ses stats.

----------


## Korbeil

Ils ont aussi dis que les légendaires serraient TOUJOURS les meilleurs armes du jeux.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je m'inquiétais plutôt de voir apparaître des "légendaires niveau 100". Avec un nouveau skin qui peut être intéressant du coup.

----------


## Beenasse

Si le niveau augmente avec les extensions, je ne vois pas comment les armes légendaires 80 resteraient les meilleures.  Sauf si Anet instaure un mécanisme qui permettrait de les upgrader. En espérant que le skin change.  Sinon, vous allez joeur avec le même skin jusqu'à la fin de vos jours de jeu dans GW2  ::P:

----------


## dragou

Perso j'ai toujours tendance a essayer de tout compléter dans les jeux que je fais, j'étais R6 crème GW1 avec 36 titres max et je faisais tout de même les coffres rien que pour l'avoir compléter (finalement j'ai stoppé ^^)

Y a un onglet légendaire dans l'affichage, donc need le completer, y a des succes légendaire, need les compléter.

D'ailleurs dans cette guilde je suis dans les plus gros au niveau points de succès malgré que mon temps de jeux est moindre à beaucoup d'entre vous.
Ca m'amuse de remplir chaque succès atteignable (donc le pvp ca va pas le faire ^^)

Maintenant je comprend que ça peut paraître dérisoire à certains mais je suis comme ça ^^.

Pis perso je ne veux pas faire un légendaire, mais twilight, juggernaut et flameseeker car je les trouve très plaisant (et vu mon norn, le twilight fait RP en plus)

----------


## Maximelene

> Y a un onglet légendaire dans l'affichage, donc need le completer, y a des succes légendaire, need les compléter.


Bah bonne chance, y'a 5 paliers pour le succès.

----------


## dragou

> Bah bonne chance, y'a 5 paliers pour le succès.


Et alors, j'ai 7ans pour le faire ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

MAJ de ma progression faible :

- La Légende 0/1
- Points de compétences 144/338.5
- Karma 360000/985000
- Pièces mystiques 64/231
- Globes d’ectoplasmes 19/481 (merci à ma loose pour cette progression nulle)
- Artefacts de Jormag 0/100
- "Superior Sigil of Nullification" 0/1 (artificière lvl 150)
- Potions non identifiées 18/250 (merci à Maderone et Olih !)
- Orbes d'opales 1/100
- Tokens de Zhaitan 210/500
- Cuisinière lvl 400
- Pile of Crystalline Dusts 7/750
- Pile of Incandescent Dusts 172/250
- Pile of Luminous Dusts 39/250 (-8 :/)
- Pile of Radiant Dusts 38/250
- Vial of Powerful Blood 6/250
- Powerful Venom Sacs 1/250
- Elaborate Totems 1/250
- Vicious Fangs 0/250
- Armored Scales 1/250
- Vicious Claws 0/250
- Ancient Bones 7/250
- Le don d'exploration 50%
- Le don de bataille 26/500

Taux d'avancement évalué : 0.2%

----------


## Anita Spade

> Est-ce pour *le skin* ? Là non plus je n'y crois pas, il y a un paquet d'armes avec des skins superbes, et des coûts bien moins élevés, et tout le monde s'en fout.
> 
> J'aimerais donc bien savoir, parmi les gens qui farment leur légendaire : pourquoi ? Pourquoi The Dreamer et pas Aether ? Pourquoi Sunrise et pas Volcanus ?


Je m'auto-quote pour répondre, mais entièrement d'accord avec ce post. (Et Aether est juste magnifique dans la nuit)




> [...]à une échelle plus raisonnable, je m'intéresse à ces fameuses armes exotiques pas particulièrement répandues, aux skins parfois très joli et bien plus accessibles, telles la Whisperblade , la Infinite Light ou la Scie Rouillée.


J'ai d'ailleurs justement parcouru en long et en large la page du wiki qui répertorie tout ces beaux objets de la forge mystique, mais il y en a tellement et ils sont tellement tous bien que je n'ai pas encore de choix arrêté.

EDIT: Je viens de me marrer tout seul en découvrant cet item Koss on Koss, un bouquin sur Koss écrit par Koss, quand on l'a connu dans le 1er guild wars, ça fait sourire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh ya aussi les habits de Mhenlo comme référence à GW1. Et un livre sur Aiden dans la bibliothèque de Wiki, ainsi que, je l'imagine, de nombreuses autres choses !

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a la tombe de Gwen.  :Emo:

----------


## Dachnavar

Et celle de Nicholas Sandford aussi. (Même cimetière si ma mémoire est bonne.)
Et celle de Yakkington.

----------


## Yshuya

Lee Tchii : Il te faudra surement plus de Karma que cela et le sceau tu peux l'acheter à l'hv directement car c'est pas Artificère à 150 mais bien 400.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Plus de karma qu'un million ?
Pourtant si tu regardes mon premier post, c'est bien ce que le wiki estime en moyenne.
Pour le sceau, je sais qu'il faut être artificière lvl 400, j'ai créé un nouveau personnage rien que pour cela ... mais je suis étonnée qu'on puisse acheter le sceau à l'HV. 
Les canards m'ont dit que ces crafts particuliers étaient liés à l'âme ... Comme le don de couleur.

----------


## Maximelene

Non non, les sceaux dont tu as besoin sont des sceaux classiques, tout à fait achetables à l'HV, pour vraiment pas cher en plus en général.

----------


## Maderone

Hello ! 

Alors les gens, j'avance toujours !
Actuellement, il me manque seulement ce qui coute du fric : Ectolplasme, T6, icy runestones. Donc farm farm farm.
C'est un petit peu long donc je viens vous faire un appel au don !

J'ai exactement 67,7% de mes T6 (j'ai déjà les 250 os anciens, sangs puissants et de totems ouvragés. Ce qui coute le plus cher en somme.)
J'ai 41/250 ecto et pour le moment aucune icy runestones, vu que je garde ça pour la fin en guise de compte à rebours. 

Je ne veux pas vous "rackettez" toute vos compos, loin de là. Donc si vous avez des compos inutiles, des ecto que vous n'avez pas envie de vendre  ::ninja:: , j'accepte volontiers. Mais je serais très content et reconnaissant si vous m'envoyiez rien qu'un T6 ou un ecto ! 

Alors comme le commandeur Charmide l'a dit, nous avons besoin d'un emblème, nous devons redorer le blason de la guilde Cpc ! Et peut être qu'on pourra retrouver notre véritable emblème de guilde datant de la Beta : La licorne vampire !

----------


## Ptit gras

T'as le précurseur ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Bawi ! Depuis le mardi après l'event des karkas.
Je l'ai eu pour 116 po

----------


## Maximelene

Crève.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il sera moche ton légendaire je parie  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Vaaahn

> Il sera moche *comme tous les* légendaire je parie


Fixed  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

J'aime bien la façon dont t'as tourné ça  :^_^: 

Je t'enverrai deux ou trois ecto en rab demain.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je ne veux pas vous "rackettez" toute vos compos, loin de là. Donc si vous avez des compos inutiles, des ecto que vous n'avez pas envie de vendre , j'accepte volontiers. Mais je serais très content et reconnaissant si vous m'envoyiez rien qu'un T6 ou un ecto !

----------


## Anita Spade

> Je ne veux pas vous "rackettez" toute vos compos, loin de là. Donc si vous avez des compos inutiles, des ecto que vous n'avez pas envie de vendre , j'accepte volontiers. Mais je serais très content et reconnaissant si vous m'envoyiez rien qu'un T6 ou un ecto !

----------


## Maderone

Vous êtes tous jaloux ! JALOUX !

----------


## Maximelene

Jaloux de quoi, d'être un mendiant qui fabrique sa légendaire sur le dos des autres en les rackettant ?  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Un mendiant qui a gagné le loto*.

----------


## Maderone

J'ai gagné au loto ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Un précurseur  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Je l'ai acheté ^^
J'ai vendu tout ce que j'avais dans ma banque et j'ai encore emprunté 60 po à certains joueurs de la guilde. C'est pas ce que j'appelle gagner au loto  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah donc tu mendies et tu te prostitues.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Arrête tout de suite parce que je lui ai prêté des sous et j'ai pas envie de me sentir comme une cliente  :tired: 

Merci à tous ceux qui me donnent des teintures non identifiées ! Je vous rajouterai dans la liste de mes généreux contributeurs à la prochaine MAJ.

----------


## Charmide

Un petit encouragement: 




 ::O:

----------


## Shurin

Ahaha, ce troll!

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'espère qu'ils ont hacké un compte pour faire ça  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

J'adore ton sens de la morale  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

"Décision murement réfléchie, et peu rentable" xD

----------


## Narquois

Dans ma lointaine utopie  ::rolleyes::  que moi aussi un jour une légendaire sera mienne... oh oui! elle sera mienne... je me demandais ce qui était 'lié au compte' ou 'lié à l’âme' parmi les diverses composants.

Il me semble que seul les éléments achetés avec les points de compétences sont liés à l'âme, le reste étant lié au compte.

Cependant, je n'ai pas trouvé l'info sur les Gift des métiers.
Est ce que quelqu'un l'a?  ::huh::

----------


## Korbeil

> Dans ma lointaine utopie  que moi aussi un jour une légendaire sera mienne... oh oui! elle sera mienne... je me demandais ce qui était 'lié au compte' ou 'lié à l’âme' parmi les diverses composants.
> 
> Il me semble que seul les éléments achetés avec les points de compétences sont liés à l'âme, le reste étant lié au compte.
> 
> Cependant, je n'ai pas trouvé l'info sur les Gift des métiers.
> Est ce que quelqu'un l'a?


Les gifts des métiers sont liés au compte !

----------


## Maderone

Quelqu'un ayant fait une légendaire et appartenant à une guilde qui en ont fait d'autres m'a dit que quand on lié le précurseur à l'âme, la légendaire était elle aussi lié, mais que par contre quand on ne lie pas le précurseur on peut la vendre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ce matin j'ai vu quelqu'un linker un sunrise "lié à l'âme quand utilisé".

----------


## Mr Takemiya

Les armes légendaires sont quand même bien inégales en terme de beauté je trouve.

Perso j'aime beaucoup les deux espadon, surtout crépuscule.
Le bâton semble sympa aussi.

Après y'en a d'autres dont le skin me paraît très moyen pour du légendaire.

Bonne continuation aux courageux

----------


## Korbeil

(l'épéééééeee !!)

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu'un ayant fait une légendaire et appartenant à une guilde qui en ont fait d'autres m'a dit que quand on lié le précurseur à l'âme, la légendaire était elle aussi lié, mais que par contre quand on ne lie pas le précurseur on peut la vendre.


Yep. Dans quelques temps, on verra des légendaires à l'HV  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Les armes légendaires sont quand même bien inégales en terme de beauté je trouve.


Peut être parce que c'est subjectif hein !

----------


## dragou

> Peut être parce que c'est subjectif hein !


Tu trouves? ^^

----------


## Maderone

Hey Panda, t'as vu que les magnétite chargé sont à 4po environ. J'ai check le prix de 250 pour rigoler et on peut dire que ça m'a bien fait marrer. 
250 magnétite chargée : 1052 po. 
Voilà, j'espère que tu profites bien de tes roses, parce qu'ils t'ont clairement couté la chance d'avoir un jour une légendaire. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Korbeil

> Hey Panda, t'as vu que les magnétite chargé sont à 4po environ. J'ai check le prix de 250 pour rigoler et on peut dire que ça m'a bien fait marrer. 
> 250 magnétite chargée : 1052 po. 
> Voilà, j'espère que tu profites bien de tes roses, parce qu'ils t'ont clairement couté la chance d'avoir un jour une légendaire. 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 ::sad::

----------


## Charmide

Own-ed  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

Sinon, c'est pas parce que je fais un légendaire que je m'occupe que de ça, comme j'ai déjà dit, j'y vais comme j'y vais, si ça prends 1 an, c'est pas grave, ça prendra un an, j'veux pas me forcer à farm parce que ça me ferra chier.

Donc mes roses ne m'ont pas coûté mon légendaire, NON, puisque dans tout les cas, j'aurais pas farm pour celui-ci.

----------


## Maderone

Je sais va. D'ailleurs Phégon s'est fait le bouclier des brumes et avec l'aura de Bolt ça envoie un max ! Tu devrais y penser.

----------


## Metalink

Vous en parliez, c'est arrivé : 

Il prend combien de marge le mec là ? Quoique vu les prix actuels des objets dans le jeu ...

edit : (ah merde, j'ai mal coupé, on voit que je suis pauvre  ::XD:: )

----------


## Maximelene

C'est surtout qu'il faut payer 5% du prix de vente, soit 475po non récupérables, pour mettre l'objet en vente.

----------


## Hem

Pour un temps limité... y'a vraiment des tarés sur ce jeu xD

----------


## freuf

Le temps est pas limité; le mec il a payé 475po de listing pour voir son bidule en tête de gondole pendant  un moment  ::): 

"Combien vous en faut-il ?"

----------


## Metalink

J'avoue que j'avais pas pensé au frais de mise en vente :')
Par contre, il n'y est déjà plus ... alors, vendu ou juste pour faire le malin ? :D

----------


## Arkane Derian

Putain de jeu de merde qui te laisse apprendre des recettes que tu peux pas utiliser. Faut vraiment qu'ils fassent quelque chose pour ça. Je l'ai dans l'os de 10 po parce que j'ai mélangé weaponsmith et armorsmith et que j'ai appris la recette du gift of metal au mauvais personnage.

----------


## Maderone

:haha:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> 


Toi, retourne vendre ton corps pour rembourser tes dettes !  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais c'est lié au compte le craft, donc c'est pas si grave ... si ?  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Bah il a acheté une recette qu'il n'aurait pas du acheter en gros. Donc ça lui servira à rien, il a claqué 10 po dans le vent.

Mais si tu savais Arkane tout ce que j'ai claqué dans le vent  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bah il a acheté une recette qu'il n'aurait pas du acheter en gros.


Non même pas. J'ai bien besoin de la recette, mais c'est pas le bon personnage qui l'a apprise (je l'ai faite apprendre à mon fabricant d'armure alors que c'est une recette de fabricant d'arme). Il ne peut donc pas l'utiliser. Il a fallu que j'achète de nouveau la recette pour crafter le don du métal.

Du coup j'ai fait une suggestion sur le forum officiel, vu que c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive (je me mélange souvent les pinceaux entre insigne et inscription par exemple). Un message te prévenant que tu n'as pas le niveau dans le métier pour utiliser la recette serait le bienvenu au moment de l'apprentissage.

EDIT : Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore le don de puissance et le don de magie (ceux qui réclament les compos T6), pensez à profiter de la grosse baisse des prix. Beaucoup de monde en jeu pour cause de vancances/event + retour des bots + légère augmentation du loot de T6 = diminution de moitié des prix par rapport à début décembre. Attendez encore quelques jours (genre le 30 décembre) et vous les aurez sans doute au prix le plus bas avant un petit moment.

----------


## Maderone

Ah mais Arkane ! Lol !
Te suffit de monter forgeron sur le perso qui a le don (la recette).
Les dons sont liés au compte donc pas de soucis de ce coté. 
ça te coutera beaucoup moins cher que de racheter le don.

----------


## Argha

> Putain de jeu de merde qui te laisse apprendre des recettes que tu peux pas utiliser. Faut vraiment qu'ils fassent quelque chose pour ça. Je l'ai dans l'os de 10 po parce que j'ai mélangé weaponsmith et armorsmith et que j'ai appris la recette du gift of metal au mauvais personnage.


A cause d'un double clic foireux 63k de karma pour une arme lié au perso qu'il ne peut pas équiper. Réponse d'Anet : on n'a pas les outils pour rembourser et ce n'est pas dans les priorités de nos devs, vous pouvez toujours suggérer sur le forum ... Depuis j'ai simplement mis le jeu de coté.

----------


## Anita Spade

:haha: 
Hé oui, C'est le genre d'erreur qui te fait te haïr, comme d'acheter une armure karma inutilisable et dont tu ne voulais pas ou ouvrir le sac karka et looter deux armes exotiques avec ton reroll 57 au lieu du 80... :-_-:

Mais, tout n'est pas perdu, il ne te reste plus qu'à changer de métier et suivre le guide pour monter de 0 à 400 en une matinée pour moins de 2po.

----------


## Guitou

Le sac karka était pas lié au compte et j'aurais put le filer à mon main ?  ::o: 
J'ai fait ça avec 2 sacs karka.  :Emo:

----------


## olih

> Hé oui, C'est le genre d'erreur qui te fait te haïr, comme d'acheter une armure karma inutilisable et dont tu ne voulais pas ou ouvrir le sac karka et looter deux armes exotiques avec ton reroll 57 au lieu du 80... :-_-:
> 
> Mais, tout n'est pas perdu, il ne te reste plus qu'à changer de métier et suivre le guide pour monter de 0 à 400 en une matinée pour moins de 2po.


Il y a aussi le classique, "oups, j'ai lancer la lettre de recommendation de 1000pt d'influence dans la mauvaise guilde".

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tous les sacs karkas sont sur mon main  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

> A cause d'un double clic foireux 63k de karma pour une arme lié au perso qu'il ne peut pas équiper. Réponse d'Anet : on n'a pas les outils pour rembourser et ce n'est pas dans les priorités de nos devs, vous pouvez toujours suggérer sur le forum ... Depuis j'ai simplement mis le jeu de coté.


Tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir via les transmutations (en passant par un intermédiaire non lié au personnage, bleu ou blanc).
J'ai acheté des armes culturelles avec mon ingé avant de les refiler à mon gardien comme ça.

----------


## Guitou

Tu peux transmuter deux objets en prenant toutes les composantes d'un seul des objets juste pour le délier de l'âme d'un perso ?




> Tous les sacs karkas sont sur mon main


Non tu vas pleurer avec moi, on parle du coffre des karkas, celui qu'on a looté dans le coffre de fin d'event, celui qui contenait le sacs 20 slots, le bijoux, les 2 rares et les 2 exos.
Il était lié au compte et on aurait put ouvrir ceux obtenus par nos rerolls avec notre main et donc looter des exos lvl 80 (voire des précurseurs) plutôt que des exos lvl 64.

Sinon oui mon main a 3 sacs 20 slots. Mais je pleure quand même.

----------


## Vroum

Non mais pour les armes culturelles c'est le skin qui compte donc c'est pas un problème.

----------


## Argha

Un skin de fusil pour un necro ça reste useless.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je viens de faire mes 77 trèfles d'un coup  ::'(: 

Le stack d'ectos  ::'(: 
Le karma  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mmmm on pourrait avoir plus de retour ?
Genre combien d'essais fructueux et combien de ratés ?
Combien de karma ? Combien d'ectos ?
Allez, raconte !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

10 par 10 ? 1 par 1 ?

----------


## Ptit gras

1 par 1, j'ai joué sécurité.
Un ratio très proche de 1/3 en réussite mais un poil en dessous.
On va dire que c'est passé en 260 mélanges à la forge environ. Donc 3/10 de réussite au lieu des 1/3 annoncés.

Du coup ça fait 260 ectos, 260 pièces, quelques points de comp et 546k karma.

----------


## Korbeil

fuhuhuhuhu

moi j'ai acheté 1/10 de mon légendaire aujourd'hui ... 10 magnétites chargées  ::'(:

----------


## Charmide

Hey panda__, il faut pas juste des magnétites pour faire ton légendaire  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Hey panda__, il faut pas juste des magnétites pour faire ton légendaire  ::trollface::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> fuhuhuhuhu
> 
> moi j'ai acheté 1/10 de mon légendaire aujourd'hui ... 10 magnétites chargées

----------


## Vaaahn

Hey panda__, il faut pas juste des magnétites pour faire ton légendaire  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Hey panda__, il faut pas juste des magnétites pour faire ton légendaire


ouai mais mes magnétites, elles représentent 400po ... le reste c'est rien :<

----------


## Maximelene

> Hey panda__, il faut pas juste des magnétites pour faire ton légendaire


Pour mon "légendaire" à moi (Ether, 100 fois plus classe que les vrais arcs légendaires) faut que des magnétites  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Du coup ça fait 260 ectos, 260 pièces, quelques points de comp et 546k karma.


Ah ouais, quand même  ::o: 
Et tu as acheté des trucs ou tu as tout looté ?

Maderone, tu as une idée vague du succès, toussa, de ton coté ?

----------


## Maderone

Je n'ai aucune idée de mon coté. Mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir été très vite. Par deux fois, j'ai réussi 2 craft de 10 trèfles, de suite. Ce qui fait, bim 40 quasiment easy. Et j'ai pas vraiment eu l'impression d'avoir galéré pour les faire. Après c'est que des impressions, donc je pourrais pas dire... Vaut mieux pas se baser sur ça. Mais je conseille le 10 par 10  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

> Pour mon "légendaire" à moi (Ether, 100 fois plus classe que les vrais arcs légendaires) faut que des magnétites


Aether of Purity ?! L'arc court exotique super plus joli qu'un légendaire, c'est justement celui que je me prépare à crafter depuis un certain temps, effectivement à part quelques T6, 250 ori, 250 cuirs et 3000 bois, il ne faut presque QUE des magnétites, 100...

----------


## Ptit gras

> Et tu as acheté des trucs ou tu as tout looté ?


Acheté 250 ectos pendant la baisse de noël pour compléter mon petit tas, puisqu'il en faut encore 250 pour le don, et acheté une centaine de pièces mystiques quand elles étaient à 2pa/u  :Cigare: 

Je dois admettre que le stack d'ectos fait mal au fondement.

Edit : Et suivant les conseils de nos analystes de marché je viens de lâcher 100po dans les mat T6. Le point positif c'est que ça avance bien, l'emmerdant c'est que je me sens tellement à poil que j'ai peur de payer un tp  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Acheter les ecto c'est con quand même...J'ai jamais eu à en acheter, à part les 40 derniers (et quelques dons que j'ai reçu), mais honnêtement, c'est largement faisable sans rien débourser.

----------


## Ptit gras

> pour compléter mon petit tas


 ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

100 po ?
Mais tu les tires d'où ?
Toi aussi tu as 7 reroll 80 qui stagnent devant la veine riche d'ori ??

----------


## Maderone

> 100 po ?
> Mais tu les tires d'où ?
> Toi aussi tu as 7 reroll 80 qui stagnent devant la veine riche d'ori ??


Hey Lytchi, dis toi que si tu m'avais pas fait un prêt, bah t'aurais déjà 55po, ce qui n'est pas loin j'imagine. 
Mais je suis entrain de te rembourser !
Je vais faire de mon mieux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais Maderone, prends ton temps et apprécie le jeu !
C'est juste que  ... il a acheté une bonne partie de ses compos pour les trèfles, et il vient de dépenser 100 po pour des compos lvl 6.
J'me sens ... inefficace ...

----------


## Maderone

Estime toi heureuse de pas être si nerd plutôt !

----------


## lunamaide

C'est grandiose!!!!!!

----------


## Charmide

Si vous voulez tout savoir, Ptit Gras vend ses services aux autres guildes (voire aux autres serveurs, j'en suis pas encore sûr): pour quelques POs, il rénove votre fort et y installe armes de siège sur P1 et P2.

----------


## Ptit gras

Deutsch Kalität  ::trollface:: 
J'ai aussi trouvé du pétrole, ça paye un peu.

Mais sinon je suis plutôt en mode chômeur/fonctionnaire/étudiant depuis 1 mois et demi.

----------


## airOne

Question conne mais j arrive pas à trouver la réponse: comment on craft le précurseur? Je n' ai vu que des videos de mecs qui balancent 1500 rares dans la forge mystique...

----------


## Maximelene

C'est le seul moyen de le crafter : la chance. Ça, ou le trouver dans un coffre de temple à Orr, ou dans le coffre de la Griffe de Jormag. Il n'existe pas de recette "sûre".

----------


## airOne

Ok merci de l'info  :;):

----------


## dragou

Acquisition
This weapon can be acquired randomly from the mystic forge by combining 4 random high level (75+) rare or exotic greatswords. The higher the level and rarity of the items to be combined directly translates to a greater chance of getting a precursor. [1]
This item has also been known to drop, on extremely rare occasions, from dungeon chests, bosses, boss-like foes, and from standard humanoid level 80+ Risen enemies.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dusk

----------


## Ptit gras

Et le fix au droprate qui a été fait pour stabiliser les prix fut d'une efficacité effarante §§§  ::o: 
La Légende à 450po, merci au revoir.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon,

Comme certains le savent, puisque j'ai monté toutes les classes 80, et que je n'ai plus vraiment d'objectif ingame.
Je me suis fixé sur la production de légendaires.

Et pour organiser tout ça, puisque ça demande pas mal de trucs à farm et craft, j'ai crée une fiche presque standard sous google spreadsheet.
Les deux exemples sont la production des armes Twilight et Bifrost.

Les prix des composants sont récupérés automatiquement sur gw2spidy.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...C1GTWRmZjhlUFE

Pour utiliser la fiche, vous devez la dupliquer sur votre google drive.
Pour cela, une fois le fichier ouvert, cliquer sur "Fichier -> Créer une copie..."

 Si vous avez des suggestions, des remarques, des bugs, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Korbeil

mais mais mais .... mon site il fait pareil en plus joli  ::(: 

> www.gw2-craft.com

EDIT: d'ailleurs, ça t'embêterais si je mettais tes tutos pour les métiers sur mon site ? :x (je précise que ce site ne me rapporte rien, je n'ai aucune pub dessus  :;): )

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si vous avez des suggestions, des remarques, des bugs, n'hésitez pas.


Ho ben c'est gentil de vouloir m'offrir Bifrost alors  ::o: 
Pas de suggestion, ne t'embête pas avec le papier cadeau !

----------


## airOne

> mais mais mais .... mon site il fait pareil en plus joli 
> 
> > www.gw2-craft.com
> 
> EDIT: d'ailleurs, ça t'embêterais si je mettais tes tutos pour les métiers sur mon site ? :x (je précise que ce site ne me rapporte rien, je n'ai aucune pub dessus )


Vraiment bien ton site, tu devrais faire plus de pub  :;):

----------


## billybones

> Ho ben c'est gentil de vouloir m'offrir Bifrost alors 
> Pas de suggestion, ne t'embête pas avec le papier cadeau !


j'ai l'impression que cette vanne est faite a chaque page de ce sujet :D

----------


## Narquois

En ce qui concerne les trefles mystico-pipo-de-la-roulette russe, j'ai lu un post sur reddit précisant que la chance d'obtenir des trefles était identique par paquet de 10 ou à l'unité.
Du coup, statistiquement, c'était plus sur de les faire un par un pour multiplier le nombre d'échantillon et se rapprocher du taux plutôt que de tenter de tout flamber par paquet de 10.

En synthèse :
- Vous avez de la chance => Allez y 10 par 10!
- Vous préférez assurer vos arrières => Allez y 1 par 1!

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai trouvé une série de vidéos sur comment crafter les armes légendaires.
C'est en anglais, et c'est funny.
Surtout celle où l'auteur découvre que la chaîne d'event à Orr a été nerfée  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je viens de regarder la vidéo, c'est plutôt sympa. Le gugus parle clairement même si j'accroche moyennement à l'humour. 
Par contre, c'est laquelle celle où il découvre la chaine nerf ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis à la recherche de bâtons de qualité "rare" de niveau 76+ et je peux vous les échanger contre n'importe quel autre type de rare dans la limite de mon (maigre) stock. Je suis pas regardant sur le prix de chaque rare et je ne souhaite donc pas filer ou recevoir 1pa pour la différence entre ce que vous m'offrirez et ce que je vous passe. A priori tous les rares sont dans une fourchette de prix restreinte  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu veux obtenir Bifrost à la forge ?
Je fais ça aussi, une fois par semaine !
Quand j'ai assez de bâtons ...

----------


## Vaaahn

Encore un Bifrost sur un asura tssssss

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quel manque de gout hein ?
Filez-moi plutôt vos bâtons à troquer  ::trollface::  Lyri est autrement plus sexy qu'un chat sans poil !

----------


## silence

> Lyri est autrement plus sexy qu'un chat sans poil !


Faut pas dire des choses pareilles ma pauvre, surtout sur un Mmo ou l'on sait parfaitement comment sont attribués les dons. 
J'en avais une à faire mais je suis certain de prendre les points qui vont avec et ca me rend tout triste.  :Emo:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Tu veux obtenir Bifrost à la forge ?


La légende suffira à mon bonheur  ::P:

----------

